# Dwarf lion won't leave the starfish alone?



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Ok, about a month ago my mom bought a blue linckia starfish, even though I told her not to. It's in her 55 gallon, with my dwarf fuzzy lion. The linckia would sit at the very surface, and the lion would hover ALL DAY and stare at it. Now it's at the bottom and the lionfish will sit there and literally stare at it and won't move at all, like it's posessed or afixiated by it.

I really have no clue what the heck is going on here but is actually kind of creepy....


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Anybody have a clue?

It just sits there and it's kind of odd, it gets this wierd look on it's face...


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

probably thinking about eating it,i have had starfish and lions in the same tank with no problems before but mabey i would get rid of the starfish to save the lions sanity


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Flamin is that ur sea horse?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lol thanks.

Mala-no. I haven't resized the pic of mine yet. I'll be posting a new thread about it tomorrow if I have the time lol. THe seahorse is actually a totally different type than mine lol.

THe lion is really wierd. THe starfish hides now and the lion isnt doign too good. It sits at the bottom all the time and not eating...i'll have to keep an eye on it. I did a water change, didn't know what else to do because it's looks ok other then heavy breathing an d color lose so have no clue... sorry about my typing today >.<


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

if it wont eat try a live goldfish just to get it to eat something


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I tried live bait fish (shiners and chubs) that were treated and quarantined and it didn't really care.

Anyways, this morning it was on the bottom..dead. It was a really bright red color and that's about the end of it... I have no clue what just happened here bit I feel bad because I had that lionfish for like a year and a half or more...

Everytime someone names their fish here it dies all of a sudden. Just like my dragon goby. Had it for about a year, named it like a month ago, and somethign ate it's head off. I don't seem to be having much luck with fish lately....


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

I feel your pain flaming, between fish jumping out and getting stuck to intakes I can't seem to keep anything alive for the life of me.

Better luck next time.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lol thanks. It's not that I keep buying stuff and it dies, it's everything I've had for a year or two just gets killed or jumps out of my tank, etc. somehow. Like my "needlenose breeding project", my female that I had bought a couple months before jumped out of the tank while I was away.

My needlenose, dragon goby, northern pike (bullhead ate it >.<), the betta i've had forever, the lionfish, and others...


----------

